# damit alles seine ordnung hat,



## Freshwater (11. Aug. 2015)

möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
mein name ist wolfgang,und lebe in bayern.
seit meiner kindheit war ich dem wasser und alles was drin und rundherum rumfleucht zugetan, aquaristik und terarristik habe ich bis zum meerwasser und den dendrobaten(färberfrösche,pfeilgiftfrösche) getrieben.
vor ca.20 jahren baute ich dann meinen ersten teich(35qm³), von da ab wars nur noch der teich.
nach dem umzug ins neue haus wurde natürlich bald der bagger bestellt und weils so schön mit dem war wurdens dann gleich 80qm³, mittlerweile auch noch 12m bachlauf.
momentan leben darin nur 6 sumpfschildkröten(emys orbicularis) aber bald kommt ein schwarm zacco platypus dazu.
ich denke die emys werden die nicht erwischen.

ps.: ich hoffe ihr kommt mit meinem kleingeschriebenen zurecht, irgendwann war das in foren aktuell und da ich nie schreibmaschine gelernt habe war ich damit einfach schneller und habs beibelassen!

grüsse wolfgang


----------



## Ida17 (11. Aug. 2015)

Hi Wolfgang, ein herzliches Willkommen bei den Infizierten! 
80 Quadratmeter hat was, da könnte man so manche schönen Fische drin beherbergen *flöt* 
Schick doch mal Bilder bei Gelegenheit  

PS: gehöre auch zu den Wasser-sowie-Land-Bekloppten!


----------



## Freshwater (11. Aug. 2015)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Hi Wolfgang, ein herzliches Willkommen bei den Infizierten!
> 80 Quadratmeter hat was, da könnte man so manche schönen Fische drin beherbergen *flöt*
> Schick doch mal Bilder bei Gelegenheit
> 
> PS: gehöre auch zu den Wasser-sowie-Land-Bekloppten!



hallo Ida,
kubikmeter!


----------



## Ida17 (11. Aug. 2015)

Oh, pardon! Aber das ist auch ein Wort


----------



## herdsch (11. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, na endlich mal jemand aus Bayern


----------



## troll20 (11. Aug. 2015)

ups, ische wollte gerade schreiben wieso 


herdsch schrieb:


> na endlich mal jemand aus Bayern


hier sind doch so viele aus Franken, aber des sind ja keine freiwilligen Bayern 

Asu bevor ich es vergess
herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichkranken, Wolfgang der es klein mag 

LG René


----------



## Freshwater (11. Aug. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> ups, ische wollte gerade schreiben wieso
> 
> hier sind doch so viele aus Franken, aber des sind ja keine freiwilligen Bayern
> 
> ...


ich grab halt mal so gerne!
hier bei meinem ersten t  eich.


----------



## mitch (11. Aug. 2015)

Freshwater schrieb:


> ich grab halt mal so gerne


noch einer mehr  im Club 

zeig uns doch mal den neuen, maschinell erstellten Teich.

Franken ≠ Bayern, das nur nebenbei


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Aug. 2015)

hallo, Freshwater, willkommen bei den verrückten Teichlern! 
Wie kommst Du auf Frehwater?  Maulwurf wäre doch passender, oder? 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Freshwater (12. Aug. 2015)

@mitch, kommt noch!
@Goldkäferchen, vielleicht "maulwurf pauli", dann werd ich hier wahrscheinlich nur noch bemuttert!

allen noch ein dankeschön fürs willkommen!


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Aug. 2015)

moin Wolfgang,
willkommen im Club!
Bin auch schon gespannt auf weitere Bilder und Infos.
Jemand mit Deiner Erfahrung... da werde bestimmt noch reichlich fragen an Dich gestellt werden!


----------



## Freshwater (13. Aug. 2015)

hier mal wieder 2 bildchen.
so sah mein jetziger teich nach der erstbefüllung aus, jeder der sowas schon mal gemacht hat weiss , was dann noch so auf einen zu kommt.
mein grundstück fällt leicht ab, deshalb musste ich etwas ausgleichen.
das zweite bild zeigt mein gerade erst "fertiges" bächlein, das wird schon noch schöner!
mir ist beim bau ein kleines malheur passiert, kippt mir nicht die schubkarre weg und ein viertel der ladung(erdreich) kippt in den teich!
deshalb, und wahrscheinlich wegen der momentanen witterung hab ich mit diesen fadenalgen zu kämpfen!
nach diesen bildern werden wahrscheinlich fragen auftauchen, warum hast du dies oder das so gemacht, rechtfertigen werd ich mich nicht, aber erklären in einem fürs i-net tauglichen tempo jederzeit !
es tauchte das wort "erfahrung" auf, bitte nicht mit professionalität gleichsetzten!
die letzten 3 zeilen hab ich nur angefügt weil ich ein alter forumshase bin und weiss wie schnell mancher geselle...!


----------



## troll20 (13. Aug. 2015)

Interessante Bauweise, bin gespannt wie sich der Teich weiter entwickelt, aber vor allem was es für ein Teich werden soll (Naturnah, Schwimm- oder Fischteich oder von jedem etwas?)

LG René
Ach ich lese gerade Schildis und zacco platypus, na mal sehen welche Erfahrungen du mit den zacco platypus machst.


----------



## Freshwater (13. Aug. 2015)

momentan sieht das ganze bei niedri  gwasser und dürre so aus!


----------



## Freshwater (13. Aug. 2015)

meine schubkarre muss immer dabei sein!


----------

